# Digital Converter Box



## otbelite1 (Apr 30, 2009)

does this Insignia NS-DXA1 Digital to Analog TV Tuner Converter Box work on a Magnavox TV? It says in the description for regular sets so does that mean it will not work at all on my Magnavox HDTV? I have a regular set SDTV called Sylvania, is this TV compatible with Insignia converter box?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Boy oh boy oh boy. This digital crap is screwing everyone up. First off HDTV is short for High 
Definition TV. However HD wasn't around until they came up with digital transmission. So if you have a HDTV it is already capable of receiving digital transmission (NO CABLE BOX REQUIRED). Your SDTV is Standard Definition TV, but could digital also. Are you on cable? If so the service you pay for from your cable company may require a 'cable box' anyway because all the stations and other special features they provide are all encoded so that anyone that doesn't pay doesn't get. Their basic service will allow any working TV analog or digital to get a clear signal, but only for basic service and no cable box will be required for the basic service. If you only have rabbit ears now you will need a digital/analog converter box in between your TV and your antenna. Your digital TV should be able to be connected to an antenna without a digital receiver unless they decide to encode all RF transmission in a digital format. Cornfused?? June 12th turn them all on. If they work good, if not then go get a box.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Any converter box for over the air digital TV will work with any TV set that receives analog broadcasts and with any TV set that has red, white, and yellow audio and video input jacks.

If you subscribe to cable TV or satellite dish TV, the company already provides the appropriate box or slide in card. The box or card you already have will continue to work although at some time beyond June 12 you may need to upgrade it via the company. The converter boxes sold separately for over the air digital TV do not work here.

Video hints: http://www.cockam.com/feb2009.htm


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

That's what I was trying to say. Thanks Allan


----------

